
Persistent “pipes” in Linux - cafxx
https://gist.github.com/CAFxX/571a1558db9a7b393579
======
SEJeff
Want to make a persistent pipe? Step 1: man mksock

~~~
feld
It looks like he wants written data to stay on disk until it is read out,
which sockets wouldn't do. I don't feel comfortable with his approach though.
Maybe I just don't "get" his problem.

edit: I was also thinking of mkfifo -- where does mksock exist? Never seen
that command.

~~~
SEJeff
Gah, clearly I fail at life today! Yes, I meant mkfifo. Kind of pathetic of
me... posting that from my Fedora 22 laptop not even <TAB> completing the
name. It is an oldie, but a goodie.

------
smilliken
Named pipes, mkfifo[1] in Linux, may be what you're looking for.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Named_pipe#In_Unix](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Named_pipe#In_Unix)

~~~
cafxx
Nope, the data they contain does not persist across OS restarts. Also they
have hard limits on how much data they can contain because they are in-memory
([http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man7/fifo.7.html](http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man7/fifo.7.html))

